# New to FF *



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello Everyone! I am a newby to FF but just in the middle of my second cycle of IVF with ICSI - scheduled for ec Sat 26.01.08! Whilst I know what to expect this time around from the physical side, emotionally it is a lot harder cos I know how I felt after the last BFN! Have just discovered this website which has already been a huge help just reading that other people feel the same. At home/work I am just surrounded by people with babies and no one in the same boat as us.


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi jess a
            welcome to ff best of luck for sat,i had my dr injection yesterday this is my 2nd cycle (icsi)  i had a neg in nov o7.it's a big help on here everybody understands how you are feeling friends/family are brill but unless they've been through it them selves they don't understand how you are feelin do they.
                           
              love mariexx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, just want to say hello and welcome to FF   And GOOD LUCK!!!

xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Jess, welcome to Ferility Friends. 

Why don't you head on over to the January / February New Year MIracles and join them? Its' laides all having treatment at the moment and I know they will make you welcome. 

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Here's a few more links you might want to check out:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE
*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you a happy drug free day tomorrow and all the best for Saturday. Do post back here and let us know how it went. 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Jess  

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for EC.  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone! Thanks for all messages and support. Hope you are all well. I am finding this website absolutely amazing - you could spend absolutely hours trawling through! 

How are the injections going Marie 76? I am doing short protocol so missed out dr stage - how long before you start stimulating? Thinking of you  

I had ec yesterday and got 8 egss - only 4 were suitable for ICSI treatment so they injected them yesterday afternoon whilst we were still at hospital. Embryologist has rung this morning to say only 1 fertilised, which is the same as last time but in lots of ways I am no where near as devastated as last time because I was expecting none! One is all it takes! ET tomorrow afternoon so thinking positive


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi jess a
          best of luck for et  2moz,yeah it only takes 1    .
i start stimming 12thfeb.

            
                          love mariexx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi jess,

Just wanted to say HI & WELCOME TO FF. Hope te transfer went well today sweetie, and as u say it really does only take one little treasure    

Sam xxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to say hello and welcome you to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you will need good luck with everything
lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hell again Jess.

Just wanted to say lots of luck for ET tomorrow. There's a saying on FF - it only takes one and I've seen that come true s many times. Stay positive.  

C~x


----------



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

ET today - a grade 1 with four cells so fingers well and truly crossed now! 

Hope you are still going well Marie - the long protocol is much much longer so must be much more heartache - I don't think about anything else when doing tx  

Caz - last time when I got one I was really negative but having now been on this site and seen BFPs with only one, I am staying much more positive. 

Thanks everyone for support and good luck to all xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Well done  You are now part of the PUPO club! 

Lost of luck for your 2ww. Try chexking out the 2ww boards:

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

C~x


----------



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

Caz 

Thanks for your help and guidance. I have joined the 2WW board - just wondering if you could point me in the right direction of the jargon buster again. I know I have seen it but the link in your first pointer message to me re: jargon does not seem to work. 

Thanks. 

Hope you are well xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Jess. The Glossary is indeed off line at the moment! I am sure it is only temporary so please keep checking back on the Words, Meaning and Jargon link above. In the meantime, if you check out the link What Every Newbie Needs To Know, there is a brief list of the more common abbreviations used here. 

In the meantime, if there's anything you would like explaining, just drop me a PM (don't feel daft for not knowing - it took me ages to work out half the jargon myself!  )

Hope this helps. 

C~x


----------

